
One year old thinks magazine is a broken iPad - inshane
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20120086-71/1-year-old-thinks-a-magazine-is-a-broken-ipad/
======
grannyg00se
To say she thinks the magazine is a broken iPad is quite a leap. There is
nothing to indicate that she thinks it is an iPad. And there is nothing to
indicate that she thinks it is "broken".

She is simply trying familiar gestures on a similar looking media.

Give her magazines for the next couple of days and you may find she tries to
turn the iPad over looking for other pages. It's not because she thinks the
iPad is a broken magazine. It's simple familiarity. First we try what we know.
Failing that, we begin to experiment.

~~~
chopsueyar
When I was her age, I knew that grilled cheese sandwiches worked in VHS
players.

~~~
serge2k
When I was a little older I learned that remotes belong in microwaves.

My parents learned that VCR remotes where expensive in the early 90s.

------
georgemcbay
Notice that the kid is interacting with the magazine outside but the iPad
inside.

Ergo, the iPad is a magazine that is broken when you try to use it outside in
the sunlight.

(This is mostly a joke, but if we want to go assigning meaning willy-nilly to
these videoclips, this one fits too).

------
jameshart
A week or so after first encountering a Kinect, with its combination of
gesture and voice recognition, my little boy was using a restaurant toilet
with a touch-free flush, and after realising that it had flushed itself in
response to his standing up, he turned round and said "toilet: flush!" to see
if it also had voice control.

My son - admittedly the child of geeks, so maybe a little ahead of the curve -
is growing up in a world where screens have always responded to touch; where
devices can usually react to being tilted or moved; where you can control
things through speaking, or gesturing.

------
ethank
My kid tries to pinch zoom everything. Laptops, books, television remotes.

~~~
phzbOx
Hey, my gf (25yo, ph.d in medecine), sometime try to zoom by pinching my
macbook screen.. it takes 1-2 secs for her to realize "oh right, this is not
the ipad". We always laugh of these moments :D

To be honest, I'm surprised there's not more touchscreen a little bit
everywhere. I.e. On the coffeemachine, microwave, etc. It makes it so damn
easier as you're not forced to use 1 interface to cover all use cases.. you
can simply use a hierarchical smart interface.

~~~
icebraining
My microwave is already "touch". Why would it need a screen?

------
codezero
Also, possibly a 1-year old kid who likes to poke and grab things.

~~~
sukuriant
Except grab things without grabbing them. The kid was doing the pinch gesture
without pinching the paper. It doesn't look like grabbing to me, so much as
gesturing. The paper would have crinkled if it had been grabbing.

------
HaloZero
Whenever I show a friend a Kindle, their first instinct is to try to turn the
page or click a menu option. I think for adults we just assume all electronics
are touch screens now.

~~~
sumukh1
Totally true. And the Kindle Touch will just make it worse.

------
baddox
The child seems to understand turning pages, strangely enough.

------
dot
The other day I was reading a printed version of the NY Times and I caught
myself trying to flick scroll a column with my index finger once I reached the
fold.

It made me smile.

------
antimora
related but happened to me: once I tried to open my house door with my car
remote key =)

~~~
megablast
27 year old thinks his house is a broken car?

~~~
mahmud
31 year old tries to "full screen" wife.

------
hermannj314
When my daughter was one years old she thought the box that the iPad came in
was a broken iPad. I didn't jump to any conclusions about the superfluousness
of packaging or my daughter's inability to understand a world with boxes.

I did, however, tell her to think outside of the box. She didn't get the joke.
Probably because she was one. Also, the joke wasn't that funny.

------
dmarinoc
Last Christmas we bought a laptop for my nephew. Few days later came to my
wife to ask her how to save a file.

\- You just need to click on the "diskette" icon. \- Aunt, what's a
"diskette"?

I bet in few years most UX designers will use the Dropbox logo instead of a
diskette icon to show where you need to click to save a file :D

------
techdemic
What does a one-year old do on an iPad (or other tablet for that matter)?

For those who are parents--are there certain apps/games you let your young
ones play around on? Or, is the behavior demonstrated by the child in the
video learned primarily by way of observation?

~~~
robterrell
Definitely. There's a number of blogs dedicated to apps for toddlers. Not sure
about a one-year-old, but my two-year-old was finger painting, dragging
letters onto words, and rearranging dinosaur parts, and browsing YouTube for
videos of trash trucks (he got his older sisters to enter the search terms).
My original iPad is basically a dedicated kid computer. The older kids write
school papers on it (Pages + keyboard dock), the younger kids play games
(educational and otherwise) and sometimes Netflix videos. We do have an XO
laptop, and it only gets dug out of the bin when one of the kids is playing
"going to work" and needs a faux laptop to lug.

~~~
ianferrel
I love the idea that little kids who love watching garbage trucks are now
getting their older siblings to go find Youtube videos of them.

------
dangoldin
I remember reading an article of the difference between 2 year olds and 3 year
olds. A two year old will see a picture of a shoe and try to put their foot in
it whereas a 3 year old realizes that the picture is only a picture.

I imagine the 1 year old in the video is also falling into the 2 year old
trap. But as people have commented this is just how learn and how our brains
develop.

------
geon
Pointing, swiping and pinching is perfectly normal for a 1 year old. It has
nothing to do with touhcscreens.

------
rymedia
The psychological development of children is amazing. If only they became
potty trained sooner.

------
minikomi
I haven't gone so far as to do it physically, but I have felt the subconscious
niggle to pinch-zoom something in a magazine a little while after a heavy
browse of tumblr or ffffound... Very odd & disconcerting.

------
runn1ng
She is not very effective in using that iPad, though.

~~~
crikli
You should see my niece, 18 months old. She can unlock my iPad and find
Netflix or Angry Birds as fast as I can. Now of course she needs help past
that, but still.

------
alexholehouse
The cognitive leap to associate moving a mouse or keyboard (in your hand) with
stuff going down on a screen is significant compared to just touching
something you see and it moves. The former represents how we typically
interact with a computer, the later how we interact with everything else.

It's actually kind of amazing that Apple made both those interaction types -
Apple 2 was THE FIRST time you had a keyboard + screen, and the iPhone/iPad
are(perhaps more arguably) the most successful implementations of touch screen
interaction.

~~~
jodrellblank
_Apple 2 was THE FIRST time you had a keyboard + screen_

I raise you Douglas Englebart and a decade earlier.

~~~
alexholehouse
Yeah sorry - I clearly should have said in terms of an affordable easy-to-use
device for the masses (the same being true for the iPhone/iPad).

Edit: Just went a found Engelbart's lecture at Stanford - it's incredible
<http://sloan.stanford.edu/MouseSite/1968Demo.html>

------
gsivil
Ready for oblivion: once I had a (sleeping)dream that I was using the mouse to
touch and move things in my room.

------
spenrose
As a parent, I would be very wary of exposing a child that small to any screen
for extended periods of time.

~~~
c1sc0
As a soon-to-be-parent: why?

~~~
bestes
I think because "screens" are 2-D and little kids need to learn that things
are 3-D. Also, screens don't have texture. Everything on a screen is
artificial, which is fine once you understand what it is trying to represent,
but not before.

------
paperwork
my nephew, before he could speak full sentences would point to things and say
"click." "Click" was his all-encompassing verb. When he wanted cereal, he
stood next to the fridge, pointed up to the cereal box and screamed
"cliiiiiiiik."

------
dbbo
What really bothered me was the uploader credited Steve Jobs with coding
something.

~~~
adriand
He also referred to her "OS", which as a human, she does not have: so he was
speaking metaphorically.

~~~
dbbo
I wasn't being 100% direct either. The author still credited, or better yet,
blamed Jobs for something he didn't actually do-- design the iPad. It seems
pretty common, at least with non-techheads, that "Steve Jobs" is used
interchangeably with "Apple".

~~~
pietro
On the other hand, it seems pretty common for techheads to misunderstand what
"design" is. I'd say Steve Jobs designed the iPad the same way Frank Gehry
designs his buildings: by conceptualizing it and sketching the overall design,
leaving the details to his aides.

~~~
dbbo
What was the "design" then? A sketch of a really thin tablet PC? That doesn't
seem so creative or innovative to me. I think more credit is due to the
engineers who brought it to life. Moreover, I haven't actually seen any
sketches done by Jobs. I'm not saying they don't exist; I just haven't seen
any.

